# What type of Corydora is this?



## Chain (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum, I've ended up scrolling through plenty of threads here to for answers to questions I might have so I decided to make an account.

Anyways, now to the point. About a month ago now, I bought some "julii corydoras" from petco, and I've noticed that one of them looks weird, I haven't been able to find any pictures that look like it online. here are some photos. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KXy5tK8CdMsfISnO9Fe_a8oOl41Y8wFn/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/19cvUYL6ZaCX3bjT098dmxFYSNFVN2dmF/view?usp=sharing

It's just the brown on his head and face that makes me unsure of what it is or if it is sick. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Pics are not showing up. And it is Corydoras with an S which is not silent.


----------



## blissskr (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it a false julii cory 'Corydoras trilineatus' ? It's actually a pretty common mix up especially at chain pet stores.


----------



## Chain (Feb 11, 2018)

I edited the pictures to be google drive links. I just can't find a photo of a Cory with a solid brown head like this one.


----------



## blissskr (Oct 9, 2007)

Chain said:


> I edited the pictures to be google drive links. I just can't find a photo of a Cory with a solid brown head like this one.


Any way to get a clearer side view in focus photo of the fish? There's quite a few varieties that have similar looks as you can see below. But perhaps with the charts and seeing the fish in person you can find a closer match.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

There are two groups on Facebook Corydoras World and Corydoras Land. Lots of obsessed experts there that are good at IDing them.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

My guess is cory Leucomelas. I have some of these.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

SueD said:


> My guess is cory Leucomelas. I have some of these.


I was thinking Leucomelas as well, with a strong possibility of being Leucomelas/Julii hybrids

Or possibly a hybrid of a Julii? with some other sp. of "masked" cory


----------



## Chain (Feb 11, 2018)

*Thanks.*

Thanks for your help guys! I think you are probably right about what it is. I was just worried it was sick, I had no clue such a comprehensive list of Cory breeds existed. I'll try to get a better shot of it from the side when I get the chance, in case your still interested in that.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

And that poster is not complete by any means


----------

